
Google Buzz - A New Buzz in Social. Media (Impact on SEO and Twitter & Facebook) - wisdomtalks
http://wisdomtalks.com/google-buzz-a-new-buzz-in-social-media/
======
ruang
Is this machine-generated content? Some really bad English on the website. For
example: This Post is about a Problem, i am facing with Google Adwords. As I
am unable to find a solution for it anywhere, so i decide to write a blog, and
may be by discussion, we can find some solution.

